# Southern Tier SchH Club and Empire WDC



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Does anyone have any experience with either of these Schutzhund clubs? I have asked about EWDC before and heard favorable things, but that was over a year ago, so I thought I would revive the thread. I recently found out they are training a bit closer to me. 

I also recently found out about Southern Tier. I've had a hard time finding information about them, so was hoping someone had personal experience at the club.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Uh whats EWDC?


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh, I assumed since I had "Empire WDC" (Working Dog Club) in my title, people would know what I was talking about when I abbreviated EWDC in the paragraph....but to clear up

Empire WDC (Working Dog Club) = EWDC


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Empire working dog club. Training director Debbie Zappia. My trainer is a member. Sold one of my pups to a member. I dont train in Schh, so dont know that much, but I have gone to watch my pup train. Debbie just moved to Newark area, which is closer to me than the other field they trained at. They were training indoors at my dog trainers. If you can get into the club (I have no idea if they have openings) would probably be one of the best decisions you could ever make. They know how to train (and how not to). Positive training methods (until you need more). 

Where is southern tier out of? I know a few people in other clubs, not as local.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

dawnandjr said:


> Empire working dog club. Training director Debbie Zappia. My trainer is a member. Sold one of my pups to a member. I dont train in Schh, so dont know that much, but I have gone to watch my pup train. Debbie just moved to Newark area, which is closer to me than the other field they trained at. They were training indoors at my dog trainers. If you can get into the club (I have no idea if they have openings) would probably be one of the best decisions you could ever make. They know how to train (and how not to). Positive training methods (until you need more).
> 
> Where is southern tier out of? I know a few people in other clubs, not as local.


 
Thanks for the info! I've been trying to find an in there for awhile! Their new training is much closer to me as well. I've heard amazing things about Debbie and would love to train with hre.

Oh, and Southern Tier is down kind of by the Ithaca area.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I have two pups in this club:
Rebecca's Canine Academy

This trainer does a lot, but she does offer SchH training too. They have a helper come in. They are training this weekend too. My two pups should be ready for BH's in the spring. I have a video posted on my FB page someplace that they sent with most of the dogs in it doing protection work.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

She's a bit for for me. Almost all the way down in Binghamton. I think it I was goig to drive that far, I would try and get in with a USA club. I might consider it if she was a lot closer.



dawnandjr said:


> I have two pups in this club:
> Rebecca's Canine Academy
> 
> This trainer does a lot, but she does offer SchH training too. They have a helper come in. They are training this weekend too. My two pups should be ready for BH's in the spring. I have a video posted on my FB page someplace that they sent with most of the dogs in it doing protection work.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I've checked the empire club out online. Sent them an email too. They didn't send back any information and told me to contact them once I get there other than that they didn't answer any of my questions which I found to be a little rude, I'd still like to check them out once I get to NY. 

How far away are they from you?


----------



## CainGSD (Nov 15, 2003)

I have attended numerous seminars with Debbie Z. Her training methods have worked amazingly well for me. I started with her when my first dog was 4 yrs old and we reworked several exericises with good success and results. 

I started Dazzle with her method/program immediately and I am very happy with where Daz is in her training.

I found it hard to get SchH clubs to call me back when first looking to get started. I found persistence to be a good thing. I would allow a reasonable amount of time for them to respond and then inquire again. Keep in mind that a lot of times contact people work full time and are training their dogs as well. Not necessarily a nice trait but I wonder too if it is a way for some contact people to screen out the less persistent new people.

If you email, try to be concise and specific with your questions. I have been a contact person for a club in the past and it is hard to make time to respond to very very general questions andn it is hard to get a read on those people who are truly interested and those passing time.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Mrs.K said:


> I've checked the empire club out online. Sent them an email too. They didn't send back any information and told me to contact them once I get there other than that they didn't answer any of my questions which I found to be a little rude, I'd still like to check them out once I get to NY.
> 
> How far away are they from you?


Hey Mrs. K! They were too far from me before--but now they are about 65 miles from my house. Still a drive, but not nearly as bad as it was before.

Empire is probably "the" place in the area for SchH training...so I'm sure they get a lot of inquiries. I haven't heard back either, but I'm trying to give it some time!


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I would try emailing Debbie herself. Jamie, the club secretary, has been ill and very busy with her job. She lives in Syracuse and does travel to the club. Debbies website:

Welcome To The official site of Debbie Zappia of ProFormance K-9's and Olgameister Kennel

Sorry I didnt post this sooner. Just saw the thread again and had forgotten about it.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I just started going to Rebecca last month. I'm really happy with her training philosophy and how she teaches.



dawnandjr said:


> I have two pups in this club:
> Rebecca's Canine Academy
> 
> This trainer does a lot, but she does offer SchH training too. They have a helper come in. They are training this weekend too. My two pups should be ready for BH's in the spring. I have a video posted on my FB page someplace that they sent with most of the dogs in it doing protection work.


----------



## Carolinas GSD (Aug 11, 2014)

*Chemung Valley GSDC*

I realize I'm replying to an old thread (sorry). It just happened to come up with an online search so I'm here hoping for help.
I saw people posting about *Southern Tier SchH Club* and *Empire WDC* in the Southern Tier of NY.

I am looking for some old friends from a club in the same area.
It was called *The Chemung Valley German Shepherd Club* and was sanctioned by the GSDCA.
They did training in Elmira and Ithaca, NY

I can't find mention of this club anywhere now. It was at least 25 years ago that I was in it.
In particular I am looking for 2 of the founders named *Sally Crookes* and *Connie Ward*, both German Shepherd breeders.
I can't find these people in any searches.
Has anyone heard of the Chemung Valley German Shepherd Club or know of *Sally Crookes* or *Connie Ward?

*I appreciate any help. 
They were my mentors and I'd love to find them.

P.S.
It could have become *Southern Tier SchH Club* for all I know. They were heavily into Schutzhund training.
Please message me if anyone knows anything that could help me.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

This Connie Ward?
https://www.facebook.com/connie.ward.77?fref=ts


----------

